# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Ναυτικά Μουσεία στο Εξωτερικό >  Ναυτικό Μουσείο ΜΙΤ (Hart Nautical Museum, Massachusetts Institute of Technology)

## Nicholas Peppas

I have just returned from a visit of the *Massachusetts Institute of Technology* in Cambridge (Boston), Massachusetts where I received my doctorate thirty six years ago.  MIT has a wonderful little maritime museum (the *Hart Nautical Museum*, see also http://web.mit.edu/museum/collections/nautical.html) associated with the Ocean Engineering Department, widely considered the No 1 such Department in the World.

here are photographs of a few exhibits/models

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Hart Nautical Museum,* *Massachusetts Institute of Technology* Cambridge (Boston), Massachusetts 

Steamer *Betty Alden*, 1908
She served the Boston-Plymouth line. After her museum model I include also a postcard

BA.jpg

Betty.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Hart Nautical Museum,* *Massachusetts Institute of Technology* Cambridge (Boston), Massachusetts 

_Christianus Quintus_ 1699
Famous Danish ship, unfortunately involved in slavery

Ch1.jpg

Ch2.jpg

Ch3.jpg

Ch4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Hart Nautical Museum,* *Massachusetts Institute of Technology* Cambridge (Boston), Massachusetts 

All purpose (passenge/cargo) coastal ship for the Boston-Halifax line, 1910

Gen.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Hart Nautical Museum,* *Massachusetts Institute of Technology* Cambridge (Boston), Massachusetts 

_S.S. Sirius_ 1837
A famous ship, the first transatlantic steamer! See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Sirius_(1837)

Pa.jpg

Sirius.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Hart Nautical Museum,* *Massachusetts Institute of Technology* Cambridge (Boston), Massachusetts 

_Santa Marta-_type screw steamer of the United Fruit Co (see also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Fruit_Company)

SM.jpg

UFC.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Hart Nautical Museum,* *Massachusetts Institute of Technology* Cambridge (Boston), Massachusetts 

_Elizabethan Galleon  ca 1580


_photo.jpg

photo2.jpg

----------

